# Dental Filling



## Mindy Davis (Sep 13, 2013)

Can an ER provider bill for doing a temp filling? And if so what code would we need to use?


----------



## devinmajor14 (Sep 18, 2013)

maybe 41899?


----------



## Mojo (Sep 18, 2013)

devinmajor14 said:


> maybe 41899?



We use 41899 in the ED for dental procedures.


----------

